# Rocking Coffin



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my rocking coffin from 2013. The coffin is full size and dug 2.5 feet into the lawn. Coffin is built on an arc like a rocking horse. Wind shield motor is on the back of the coffin and making it. rock in a jerking motion.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

That's great but my wife would kill me if I dug a hole in the lawn. I'd be the one in the coffin!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

halstaff said:


> That's great but my wife would kill me if I dug a hole in the lawn. I'd be the one in the coffin!


I was thinking the same thing! Really great prop. Love the skellies too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those skellies really have their work cut out for them, Love it!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Somebody does not want to be put into the ground


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

love the actual hole dug into the ground!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a cool motion. Haven't seen that before


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ha! I was thinking the exact same thing... only it would be my hubby doin the killin! (Although I did put some decent size holes in the wall this year when I mounted panels. But I put pictures over them. lol)

But I digress, Sunkenbier that is a really cool prop! Very creative. It is a really fresh interpretation. It's always great to see new ideas. Way to go!!!
I would love to see the mechanism if you get the chance.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Those skellies make great sextons. Awesome scene!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

This is a great prop. i love how it looks like what ever might be inside is trying to get out.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love this prop! Is the coffin made out of wood or foam? If it's wood, that little wiper motor is getting a work out. Any pictures of the working parts, the set up, I mean?


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, Pumpkin _always_ wants to see whether the parts work...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I missed this thread the first time around. Neat prop! Well done.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, that's impressive.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is too cool. I love graveyard stuff, being a graveyard haunter myself. I cannot believe you dug an actual hole in your yard. I second the mechanism request. I HATE great ideas like this. Now I have to add it to my list!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice prop and with a motion I've not seen before, great work!


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Rocking Coffin Mechanism Photo by Sunkenbier | Photobucket

Yes it was real wood coffin about 6 feet long. This is the motor i put on the back with a rocking horse type base.

The wiper motor did get a good workout. It ran for about 3 weeks, 4 or 5 hours a day. It is still working and ready for next years.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn! (are we allowed to cuss on this forum? )
Jealous of your skills. 
Looks fantastic.


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Love it !!!!!!!!!


----------

